# Telstar motors



## mustanggarage (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey has anyone ever been to Telstar motors in Mitchell South Dakota?

My wife and I went there recently.  It is a pretty amazing place.  he has the most complete collection of shelby mustangs by any private owner in existence.  and it is a pretty amazing restoration shop. the guy is in his 70's and is still restoring cars for fun and as a business.  I highly recommend it if you are ever in the neighborhood.:thumbsup:

here is a link to there website.

http://www.telstarmuseum.com/showroom.html

I did not bring my camera with me as this was just a spur of the moment thing.  I took some pics with my cell phone but they are not great pics.


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link, and thanks also for depressing the heck out of me for wanting something I couldn't touch!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah no kidding. there is a car there that the guy designed and built himself it is  a mid engine fiberglass bodied car he called a valkyrie.  way cool, powered by a 351 with a cross boss dual 4 intake.  he says he has had it over 200 mph on a test course.  pretty awesome.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, gonna have to add that to the list of things to see on our road trips.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jun 15, 2011)

Things for the link.. amazing and i love the collection of Shelbys and Mustangs. Love it...


----------

